# lack of power & black smoke !!!



## jonstret (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi

We have a 2004 X-trail 2.2 DCi. We've had a new turbo, intercooler, updated ECU and head cylinder gasget over the last 4 years and 80k miles.

About 3 weeks ago we filled up with Diesel (at a supermarket) and immediately noticed total lack of power and smoking VERY badly.

We changed the fuel filter and been using BP ultimate or Shell optimax over the last 3 weeks. 

The car is running well now but still smoking on hard accelleration and also somewhat hesitant between 2000 rpm and 2500rpm.

Any advice?


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi,

Possibly the mass airflow sensor is dirty or defective. 
It is on mounted on the air duct: air filter output.


----------



## rockerfella174 (Oct 15, 2008)

i would suggest you to clean youre air intake system ,turbo intercooler & youre turbo .. i suspect the clogging of carbon deposites forming in those areas...

try using spray chemical specificaly for cleaning up diesel engine intake. it will reduce youre lagging / loss of power and youre idleing would be smoother..

also try put in diesel fuel cleaner additives... to less down the black smoke comming out- it does help a bit.

p/s: make sure the chemical cleaning product is for diesel engine only do not use on petrol engines ones.. it will harm youre engine.

rockerfella174


----------



## rockerfella174 (Oct 15, 2008)

i ve use this product super engine conditioner for diesel vehicle from threebond try visit homepage ThreeBond:Home

i used these products and it does help you time & money ...


----------



## rockerfella174 (Oct 15, 2008)

try also liqui moly products ....


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

we have this problem with some of the diesel powered vehicles in this country because of the grade of diesel. however, we do not have the diesel powered xt. just the petrol variant.

try removing the fuel injectors and clean them. ultrasonic cleaning.


----------



## supperfridgemagnet (Oct 29, 2008)

Sounds like the EGR valve is stuck. EGR valves are notorious for getting stuck when dirty.


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

After significant milage(120/150000km), it is compulsory that DCI turbo be checked and cleaned.
Valuers french web site warn car owners about it. Many new generation turbos are changed without any justification when the comprehensive cleaning and test cost only 300/400€.

There are many VW websites that explain how to do it since this kind of new generation turbo was first mounted on TDI engines.

To sum it up:

Deposit and clean the EGR(very easy); don't forget the EGR duct as well.
Deposit and clean the turbo or send it to specialist similar to this french company:
Turbo à géométrie variable, nettoyage turbo géométrie variable, dégrippage turbo : Turbos Moteurs Migné


----------

